# Behördengänge für Schwimmteich?



## moritze (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo Ihr Teichgeschädigten, ich wollte auch einer von euch werden, meine Frage könnte ich ein Problem mit der Justitia bekommen aufgrund meiner Teichgröße (ca. 140m² inkl. Filterteich. oder Tiefe ca.1,6m). Wir leben im Land Brandenburg. Ich hab mal was von versiegelten flächen gehört und dazu soll ein Teich auch zählen? und wie sieht es mit einer Baugenehmigung-oder anzeige aus muss man sowas dem Amt melden? Wie sieht es bei euch aus habt ihr euren Teichbau irgendwie-oder wo angemeldet? Muss man aus Haftpflicht gründen so ein Teich oder Schwimmteich einzäunen?
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Majaberlin (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Behördengänge für Schwimmteich?*

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es da keine besonderen Vorschriften. Aber ich würde da einfach mal nachfragen bei örtlichen Teichbau-Fachbetrieben.

http://www.teichbau-profi.de/205/brandenburg-berlin/1.html


----------



## Padis (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Behördengänge für Schwimmteich?*

Guten Morgen Moritze,

ich weiss, das es in NRW ein Gesetz dafür gibt.
Bis 100 qm und max. 2m Tiefe ist Alles ohne Genemigung.
Alles was darüber ist brauchst Du eine Abbaugenemigung. So was Blödes, aber es stimmt.
Habe ich im Internet gegoogelt.
Bei mir in Göttingen, also Niedersachsen, wurde das von der Stadt Göttingen bestätigt.
Der nette Herr sagte aber auch, es kommt keiner vorbei zum messen.

Meiner hat auch 130 qm, also rann an den Spaten und viel Spass


----------



## moritze (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Behördengänge für Schwimmteich?*

Alles Klar hab vielen Dank für eure Antworten, bin noch in der Planphase mir schwirren so viel Fragen im Kopf.
Z.B. kann mir jemand sagen was für ein Durmesser der Dammdurchbruch von NG hat, das ist doch nur ein ganz normaler Flansch oder? Wird dieser nur mit Folie verschraubt um Dicht zuwerden oder wird er noch zusätzlich verklebt?


----------



## Hexe_Mol (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Behördengänge für Schwimmteich?*

hallo moritze 

irgendwie passt zwar die plz in deinem profil nicht zur aussage "land brandenburg" , aber gut....

*Auszug aus dem Brandenburger Baurecht, § 55, Abschnitt (5)*


> (5) Keiner Baugenehmigung bedürfen die Errichtung oder Änderung folgender Anlagen, Behälter und Becken:
> 7. Wasserbecken mit nicht mehr als 100 m3 Beckeninhalt als Nebenanlage zu einem Wohngebäude,
> 8. Wasserbecken mit nicht mehr als 100 m3 Beckeninhalt auf bauaufsichtlich genehmigten Camping- und Wochenendhausplätzen und in festgesetzten Wochenendhausgebieten.




sprich, bei deiner geplanten teichgröße wärst du wohl bei über 100m³ und damit innerhalb der genehmigungspflicht. 

die brandenburger bauordnung zum vollständigen nachlesen gibt es hier hier: http://www.baurecht.de/landesbauordnung-Brandenburg.html
eine version zum download und ggf. ausdrucken findest du hier: http://www.brandenburg.de/cms/media.php/2239/BbgBO_vom_28_Juni_2006.pdf


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Behördengänge für Schwimmteich?*



Padis schrieb:


> Der nette Herr sagte aber auch, es kommt keiner vorbei zum messen.



Hallo, im Zweifel wird sich der nette Herr aber nicht mehr daran erinnern, wenn es Probleme mit z.B. Nachbarn oder Neidern geben sollte, die sich beschweren. 
Bei einem Bau in der Größenordnung sollte man meiner Meinung nach eher auf Nummer sicher gehen und die Genehmigung einholenn. auf die paar Euro kommts dann doch auch nicht mehr an.  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## sternhausen (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Behördengänge für Schwimmteich?*

Hallo moritze

[QUOTEkann mir jemand sagen was für ein Durmesser der Dammdurchbruch von NG hat, das ist doch nur ein ganz normaler Flansch oder? Wird dieser nur mit Folie verschraubt um Dicht zuwerden oder wird er noch zusätzlich verklebt][/QUOTE]

...am besten bei NG die Bauanleitungen anfordern, da steht alles genau drinnen, und wenn du dann das Material bei denen kaufst, bekommst du die Schutzgebühr im vollen Umfang rückerstattet.
Somit kosten dir die auanleitunegn keinen Cent.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Padis (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Behördengänge für Schwimmteich?*

@ Wuzzel,

kann ich froh sein, das Du so weit weg wohnst


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Behördengänge für Schwimmteich?*

Keine Angst Thomas , mit mir als Nachbar hättest Du dies bezüglich keine Probleme. 
Aber da ich beruflich u.a. auch mit Hochbau zu tun habe kann ich ein Lied davon singen, 
was so alles richtig teuer werden kann, wenn es jemand anderem nicht gefällt.

Die Probleme treten oft erst nach Jahren auf, z.B. wenn das Nachbarhaus den Besitzer wechselt usw. 
da kann es einem dann richtig den Spaß verderben, wenn man Nachbarn hat die das ganz genau nehmen. 
Aber dem kann man ja im Vorfeld den Wind aus den segeln nehmen. 

Das Risiko das ein Schwarzbau abgerissen werden muss kann jeder für sich selber einschätzen, aber hier im Forum darf ja nicht dazu ermutigt werden die Bestimmungen zu umgehen

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## laolamia (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Behördengänge für Schwimmteich?*

hi!

ich hab das auch mal erlebt (nicht aktiv) das nach einer behoerdenueberflugspionageluftbildvermessung jemand seinen riessen schwimmteich zuschuetten musste...
eine genehmigung waere moeglich, aber nicht im nachhinnein... "amtsschimmel"

war ein teurer "spass"

und auch im land brandenburg....

gruss marco


----------



## Padis (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Behördengänge für Schwimmteich?*

Ich weiss, und Erich ist geflogen.:scherz3


----------



## moritze (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Behördengänge für Schwimmteich?*

...am besten bei NG die Bauanleitungen anfordern, da steht alles genau drinnen, und wenn du dann das Material bei denen kaufst, bekommst du die Schutzgebühr im vollen Umfang rückerstattet.
Somit kosten dir die auanleitunegn keinen Cent.

Grüße Reinhard[/QUOTE]

Du hast recht, den sparr ich mir die ganze fragerei, habs schon angefordert.

Vielen Dank Gruß moritze


----------

